# sandee



## Sandee (Jan 1, 2017)

am giving 2 angora bunnies a temporary home. Lopedo is a mini lop white with brown and black spots. Grey is a charcoal grey lion head. Both have 8" hair. they were living in a small cage together. Their coats are so matted, I am still trying to free them from the matting. 
Anyone spin? Anyone interested in giving them a permanent home? they need room to run freely. Believe they have not been outside, because they did not even try to eat the grass when I took them out in Nov. 
they have a large area here to run and keep it very clean, even deposit the majority of the poops in the litter. 
Grey is afraid of heights. they have a high run which Grey would not cross until a guard rail was put up.  
I cannot let them run with my other three because the Dutch male will attack them. He has bitten Lopedo in the ear. 

I am in Racine Wi. They are dear sweet bunnies.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 2, 2017)

I wish I was closer because I've been looking for an angora!


----------



## Sandee (Jan 3, 2017)

I am going to be driving through ILL and into Indiana in a few days.
where are you located? You can email me at [email protected].


----------

